# What kind of Sir Robert Burnett bottle is this?



## markballard (Aug 2, 2017)

No matter where I look, I cannot find a square gin bottle example of this.  
Is it post or pre-1900?  Notice the glass stopper with cork.  Did that come from another bottle?
I'm so confused about this bottle and would really like feedback from anyone.
It "looks" hand-blown.  Date?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 2, 2017)

This appears to be a machine-made bottle -- the mold seam through the lip and the off-center valve mark on the bottom are diagnostic.  Probably dates to 1905 to 1918 (Prohibition).


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 2, 2017)

Isn't that an Illinois Glass Co. diamond on the bottom? That was used in the 1910s and 1920s, so it should be a 1910s bottle, then?


----------



## markballard (Aug 3, 2017)

*Questions please*



Harry Pristis said:


> This appears to be a machine-made bottle -- the mold seam through the lip and the off-center valve mark on the bottom are diagnostic.  Probably dates to 1905 to 1918 (Prohibition).



Thank you so much for responding.
Two questions.  Would you say the glass stopper with cork is the original, or something someone put together to use with the bottle.
Is the round, rough area on the bottom of the bottle a Ponti mark?  I am new to this but it seems like that's where the iron bar was?
If you zoom in you can see something was there that was then broken off.  Maybe I need to be educated.
Why do I never see any examples of a square version of this bottle online?  Only flask types?
What would you estimate the value of this to be.


Thanks so much.
Mark


----------



## markballard (Aug 3, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> Isn't that an Illinois Glass Co. diamond on the bottom? That was used in the 1910s and 1920s, so it should be a 1910s bottle, then?



Thank you so much for responding.
Two questions.  Would you say the glass stopper with cork is the original, or something someone put together to use with the bottle.
Is the round, rough area on the bottom of the bottle a Ponti mark?  I am new to this but it seems like that's where the iron bar was?
If you zoom in you can see something was there that was then broken off.  Maybe I need to be educated.
Why do I never see any examples of a square version of this bottle online?  Only flask types?
What would you estimate the value of this to be.


Thanks so much.
Mark


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 3, 2017)

Mr. Ballard:

What you identify as a pontil scar from an iron rod is actually the suction mark of an early type of bottle-making machine that made this bottle from start to finish in the 1910s or 1920s; the suction was used to hold the bottle as the machine did its work. No punty rod was used. No tools by human hands were used to finish the bottle. The stopper is most likely original. 

For whatever reason e-Bay won't load up on my computer right now, so I'm unable to check the past month's auctions, but if you go to e-Bay, in the upper right on a Desktop/Laptop it will say Advanced Search. On phones it's Filter in the upper left. You can type the bottle's name into the search box, scroll down to Completed Listings and click the box for that. From there, Search, and in black you see prices that it did NOT sell for, and in green you see prices that it did sell for. It, of course, has to be the same bottle in the same condition, though the stopper won't affect value much if at all.


----------

